# Where to get accesories/information in AI tanks ?



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I just bought a tank, it's an older Linde/Union Carbide but in great shape. However I need things for it i think ( not really sure exactly what yet though ), such as the things i put the straws in and some way to measure the nitrogen - right ??? What all should I have for it ? I have the tank, 2 canisters ( i think thats what they are called ) a hard sponge-like thing that goes in the top ( a plug ? ) and then the tank has a hinged cap. What am I missing ? I'd like to get it filled today so i have some time to test it's holding ability before putting semen in it.

Also, where is the best place to buy supplies for my tank ? And is there a online manual or something that can teach me more about it ? Totally new to these lol! Thanks!!!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You can find tank supplies at the following places:

Superior Semen Works
Bio-Genics
The Buck Bank

Just google and find their websites. Most tanks have 6 canisters, not sure what model you have and how many you should have, but 2 will get you started. There is a nitrogen measuring stick that you can buy, to check you nitrogen levels. When you purchase semen, the semen will come in a "goblet" and will be attached to a "cane", which will have some form of ID on top of it, so you can locate your semen when needed. You will need to get a semen inventory sheet or make one, to record where the semen is stored in your tank. You also can record, how many straws you purchase, how many you have used, who processed the semen, date of processing, name and ID of buck, etc.

We keep our tank in the house in a stable temperature, and in a location where it can be observed daily. It's best to store the tank where it can't be knocked over and so than it can have air circulation all the way around it. Don't place it directly on concrete, set it up on wood blocks. 

Hope this info. will get you started.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good advice on sources from KJFarm/Janie. I'll add a bit since its all fresh in my mind as I've recently come back from an AI seminar.

The MVE tanks seem to be the standard in the goat world and the canes that goat semen come on fit them perfectly. Like you, I bought a different tank too, turns out its a cattle tank and the canes don't fit, they are too tall. The straws and goblets still fit, just the canes are too tall, so inventory management is different.

So if I were in your shoes, I'd order an empty cane, BioGenics has them for something like 75 cents, and test that it fits properly. 

In my case, I have to cut the canes in half, which cuts my storage in half. Not an issue for me yet, lol. And it turned out to be a blessing in disguise for me cuz I have a permanently injured thumb and some fine dexterity issues I have to work around, and the double decker (top and bottom) canes are difficult for me. 

I'm having a heck of time getting the timing right on the measuring stick for the liquid nitrogen. You're supposed to check it weekly when you first get it filled. You dip in the measuring stick and when you pull it out after a few seconds it frosts up to the level of the liquid N.

I went to a BioGenics training and can heartily recommend it. Worth every penny to travel out of state and get GOOD training and info imho. I was with the folks here who were saying "it takes 20 min to learn the proceedure, why a 2 day class?" before I went. But it covers a whole lot of "the devil's in the details" things beyond just basic biology and the mechanical proceedure.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks you two :+) That helps quite a bit, but of course I still have questions. I'm not sure what kind ( cattle or goat ) of tank I have, maybe i can post pics later today. 

Yes, there is room for six canisters - but I can't seem to find any, does anybody know where I can get them ? And I gather that the goblets go into the canes, but i still just can't picture it - is this right ? 

So I should get some canes/goblets, a measuring stick and try to find more canisters. I will get pics up asap so you all can let me know if i'm missing anything. 

I do also want to attend a clinic, but so far haven't found any close enough, so will look for a video and try to find somebody willing to be my mentor at the other end of the phone :+)


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Lacia, I have never seen any canisters like you describe - interesting. I have seen many makes and models of tanks and they all had canisters like our tanks do. We use MVE, purchased from a Cattle Breeding Service (ABS). We have cattle semen also, and it is put up in the same goblets and canes as the goat semen. I have seen it put up in bulk (which you can store lots more stuff) but it's harder to find in the tank. Some semen is put into ampules. I guess the most popular tanks are MVE and Taylor Wharton around our area, but there are others probably just as good.
There are many other suppliers around for accessories, tanks, AI kits, etc. so just google search it.
Here are a few more "goat" ones that come to mind:

All American AI
AI Supply Company
Bar 5 Genetics
Frozen Assets

To find more canisters for the Linde Tank, try to find a dealer. If your tank has a model number on it, the dealer can tell you about it's holding times, straw capacity, etc. Things you really need to know. 
The goblets are plastic and snap onto the aluminum canes. You shouldn't need to purchase any of those. Any semen you buy will come in the cane and goblet, and if you collect your bucks, the processor supplies them.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Janie! Thats really quite helpful, I would have bought a bunch of canes/goblets lol! I will post pics/more questions later...

Oh, I tried to find a Linde dealer and couldn't find any. Also, my canisters are like 11 in. long ( not including the handle, and oh 2 in in diameter i belive - is this the normal size ?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, that's normal!!! The aluminum canes are about 11 1/4" long and stick up above the canister just enough to get them out. Does the tank have any numbers or anything on it, to try to find more canisters and get information?


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like it is from ABS, it says Linde and Union Carbide and XR-16 - it does have some other numbers, but i'm not sure if they would help. Good to know that it's got the normal sized ones :+)

So when I have my tank filled, is there like going to be liquid in the bottom and my canisters will sit in the liquid ? And thats ok ? Sorry for the silly but curious question :+) Good new is i just found out it's only $1 per liter of the LN2, thats much lower then i had thought.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

the canisters in my tank are more like 5 or 6" tall.

BioGenics said its cuz cattle semen comes in bundles of straws (bulk?) sometimes and different from the canes and goblets. But as I said, it turned out to be a blessing in disguise for me to have to use only single height!

Mine is a CT brand, from CattleToday website.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I will try to call my ABS man and see if he knows anything about your tank. Before you invest in anything for it, get it filled. Should be filled all the way to the top. Put the styrofoam plug (firmly) back in it, and watch it twice daily. If you see any frost on the outside, especially at the top, then the tank is no good. Until you can get one of the plastic measuring sticks, just use a yard stick and check it weekly. Put the stick all the way to the bottom, take it out and wave it in the air. Record where the frost line is. Be sure to measure just after you fill it up and you can see how much it is evaporating and you can kinda calculate how long a fill will last you. Naturally, the more it is opened, the faster the evaporation rate.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

That would be wonderful if you would contact your ABS guy :+) 

Thanks for the details on how to measure - i didn't know that. Should I buy a wood or plastic yard stick to use for now ? I'm also glad to hear that styrofoam thing is the only "plug" I need for it.

Will the guys at the airgas place know to fill it to the top ? And just how far up is the top considered ? So there will be liquid just floating around in there ? And thats how it's supposed to be ( with the canisters submerged in it ) ?

Thanks again for taking the time for my million questions!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, just got off the phone with the ABS man. He said this tank is very, very old and advised that you fill it and watch it closely. It is supposed to hold 16 weeks before the next fill. He said he probably has some canisters - so after you determine if the tank is good, I'll give you his contact information and you can talk with him.
When they fill my tanks, they pour in nitrogen until they overflow - so yes, the canisters are submerged. I have used a wooden yardstick, so either will work. The "real" measuring stick is marked differently (liters).


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow Janie - that is super good to know. The tank appears to be in great condition, nice orig. paint and stickers even, and no dings/dents - so i'm hopeing even though it's super old that it holds. As long as it holds good enough, is age not much of an issue ? I do plan to buy brand new in a year or two. 

P.S. I just saw on a sticker the warranty ended in 1977! She is an oldie! If it holds I'll let you know so I could get your ABS guy's info. Thanks again!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

As long as it holds, age won't matter. But if it fails, and it's loaded with expensive semen, OUCH!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Get some measurements of the canister. Width, lenght & lenght of handle. I might have a couple extra canisters that are too big for ours. Ours is a linde and we bought it without canisters. Our nitrogen guy has gotten several for us. He carries the measuring sticks too.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Nancy, it would be great if you had some extras - they are 19 1/2 in long with the handle, the canister only part is 11 in. and they are 1.5 in wide/diameter. PM me if you have some.

Well we got it filled - so far so good, they filled it to the top ( some spilled over ) and the frost from that went away, and now no new frost. i'll keep watching it. 

It kinda scares me a bit lol. Hot things un-nerve me too, but this gets me some too. I'm worried about taking straws out and handling everything properly and safely. DH and I have already learned a couple things, including if you take a canister all the way out and play with it for a while don't just put it back in! OMG, I'm just not gonna mess with it till i can talk to somebody more.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Ours are 18 1/4 lenght and the others are 22". Probably won't work for yours. You could try Genex, they might have some.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Living in Wisconsin and lots of dairies around, you may can find somebody with parts for it. Glad all is well with it for now. When you get your AI kit, it will contain tweezers, to pick up the straws. I find them awkward, so I just use my bare fingers - it burns for a while, but my old hands are tough. Find somebody that does AI and they can show you lots of things about working in a tank, and if you get to take a class, you will also get training on the tank, how to handle the semen and lots more.


----------

